# Ten Year Expiration?



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

Is the Diono (formerly Sunshine Kids) Radian the only car seat with a ten year expiration?

Baby number three is almost here and I don't want to go through the trauma and drama of throwing away a perfectly good seat because of a six year expiration date.

Thanks, car seat gurus!


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

A-ha! I may be in the process of answering my own question.
From the Graco website:
"Does my car seat have an expiration date?

Yes. All car seats have a suggested expiration date or "useful life." On Graco car seats, that that is identified on the car seat as follows: "Do Not Use After December 20xx" (this information is molded onto the seat and the date of manufacture label is either on the bottom or the back of the seat-the expiration date is typically seven to 10 years from this date)Because there are changes in regulation and vehicles, new technology and other factors including general wear and tear of a car seat, we recommend that a car seat be replaced on or before the "Do Not Use After" date."


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Just a reminder that the 10 year expiration on the Dionos is 8 years harnessed and 10 years for the booster. Because it is virtually unusable as a booster, most people will not get that 10 year.

Most infant seats still have a 6 year expiration. I'm surprised Graco is listing "7-10 years" because, at least very recently (at least, wasn't aware they had changed), their own infant seats were still 6 years.


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

The older (Sunshine Kids) Radians didn't convert to boosters and had a 10 year expiration. At least that was the best I could determine when we bought our Radians.

8 years is perfectly reasonable to me. I can imagine moving an 8 year old into a booster. I didn't enjoy having to do that with my 6 year old due to a 6 year expiration on her Boulevard.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

My Graco Nautilus has a 10 year expiration.
I have the older sunshine kids radian and it's an 8 year expiration.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The 10 year expiration on the Nautilus is only for the backless booster portion. The harness and high back booster have 6 year expiries.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's good to know, but that's not what my instruction book said. Why would they only mention the 10 year then?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skippy918*
> 
> That's good to know, but that's not what my instruction book said. Why would they only mention the 10 year then?


I don't know. Well, yeah I do--- they want to sell seats. It's the same reason carseats (Alpha Omega Elite, etc...) say they're the "only seat you'll ever need" when it only lasts most kids 3 years, etc...

I did find this, though, to tell you where to find your expiration dates. There should be two marked on the Nautilus, one for the harness/hbb and one for the nbb:

http://blog.gracobaby.com/2010/02/11/car-seats-have-expiration-dates-too/


----------

